# Fraser Valley, BC... bandmates???



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm a bassist playing in a band but would be interested in exploring with other players looking to start a band. Looking for people probably mid 30's and on up who enjoy classic rock type tunes but would be open to other styles of music too.


----------

